# Great Read on Ice fishing for Pike



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I ran accross this article and thought it would be a good read.

At least for those who like to chase the mighty "gator" in the winter.  
http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/ex ... index.html


----------

